# HTPC-Gehäuse fürs Wohnzimmer mit ATX-Standard



## Stephan1982 (21. Februar 2010)

*HTPC-Gehäuse fürs Wohnzimmer mit ATX-Standard*

Hallo, 

  ich suche ein HTPC-Gehäuse fürs Wohnzimmer ohne Display und ausschließlich mit ATX-Standard (normale Größe) von 50€ bis 150€. 

  Mein System soll ausschließlich fürs zocken und Filme schauen genutzt werden: 
  Intel e8200 (eventuell bald schnellere CPU)
  MSI Mainboard
  GForce 8800 GTS (eventuell bald neue Graka)
  2 GB Ram
  1xFestplatte SATA
  1xBrenner SATA
  570W Netzteil

  Meine Fragen:
  1. Sind solche Gehäuse mittlerweile für aktuelle Rechner brauchbar? Habe öfter gelesen, dass es wohl zu Kühlproblemen kommen soll. 

  2. Bedeutet ATX, dass auch ein normales ATX-Netzteil reinpasst? 

  3. Passen aktuelle Grafikkarten, die ja immer größer werden, in solche Gehäuse? 

  4. Wie sieht es mit der Größe der CPU-Kühler aus?

  5. Bin bisher über Caseking.de auf Gehäuse von Silverstone, Lian Li und Antec gestoßen. Hat jemand solche Gehäuse, Erfahrungen damit und kann eine Empfehlung aussprechen?

  Danke im voraus, Stephan


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: HTPC-Gehäuse fürs Wohnzimmer mit ATX-Standard*

Die Frage ist, wo Du den Unterschied zwischen HTPC und normal siehst ^^ 

 HTPC ist ja keine Norm, wo man sagen kann "die müssen mind. so und so lang/breit/hoch sein, aber maximal so und so lang/hoch/breit", sondern normalerweise nimmt man halt besonders kleine Gehäuse FÜR einen HTPC, und da passt normalerweise nur µATX rein.

 Und einige bieten halt besondere Formen an, zB dass es eher aussieht wie ein alter Dektop-PC, also eher breit als hoch. Meinst Du so was?

 Wenn da aber ATX steht, dann muss auch ein ATX-Board und Netzteil reinpassen. 


 Es ist natürlich schwieriger, je stärker die leistung sein soll, dass es dann mit der Kühlung passt. Die SOLLEN ja an sich klein sein, und das widerspricht dann eben dem Einsatz von seht starken Karten/Kühlern.

 zb ich hab grad eine 3870 passiv bei ebay, die mir langsam zu schwach wurde, weil die ganz aktuele Spiele halt "nur" auf low noch gut packte - so eine wäre aber von der Kühlung her umproblematisch. 



 Ein "normales" gehäuse kommt nicht in Frage?


----------



## Stephan1982 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: HTPC-Gehäuse fürs Wohnzimmer mit ATX-Standard*

Mein PC wie du gelesen hast basiert ganz normal auf dem ATX-Standard, kein Mini-ATX oder ähnliches. Ich will ihn einfach in ein schickes HTPC-Gehäuse (sehen wie Verstärker aus) einbauen und im Wohnzimmer als reinen Spiel-PC stehen haben. Im Moment habe ich einen Big Tower von Chieftec, der macht sich aber nicht so schön im Wohnzimmer. 

  Da es genügend HTPC-Gehäuse gibt, die von den Maßen her ATX-Maiboards wohl reinbekommen, wollte ich wissen, ob jemand damit Erfahrung gesammelt hat. Vor allem, ob eben auch aktuelle Rechner in solch relativ kleinen Gehäusen genügend gekühlt werden. 

  Das Gehäuse würde mir z.b. zusagen: http://geizhals.at/a402892.htm...


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: HTPC-Gehäuse fürs Wohnzimmer mit ATX-Standard*

Also, Board&co passt da sicher rein. Schwierig kann es aber mit dem Kühler werden, WENN du einen besonderen CPU-Kühler hast. Ein typisches MIDI-Gehäuse ist eher 20cm breit, das HTPC-Teil nur 17cm (halt baubedingt dann als Höhe). Hab da selber keine Erfahrung, aber das ist halt logisch, dass 3cm schon was ausmachen können. Manche Monster-Kühler brauchen ja sogar bei den normalen Gehäusesn ein extra breites.

 zB als Vergleich: http://geizhals.at/a222712.html  das wäre dann auch etwas höher, d.h. beim HTPC dann, dass der nicht so "breit" ist. 


 Bei der Graka: die neuen AMD-Karten sind verglichen mit der Leistung sehr kurz, sollte kein Problem sein. Eine AMD 5770 zB ist ca. 19cm lang, doppelt so stark wie deine 8800GT und verbraucht dabei auch weniger Strom. Man müßte aber dann auch wegen des Kühlers schauen. Moderne Grakas brauchen bei nem normalen Gehäuse immer 2 Slots wegen des Kühlers. Aber das sollte an sich auch kein Problem sein, da es ja im Grunde egal ist, ob der zweite Slot nun durch einen Kühler oder durch eine zB Soundkarte belegt wäre: das Gehäuse muss dafür Platz bieten

 Wegen der Kühlung sollte das an sich auch kein Problem sein. zB meine AMD 5770 wird auch bei Vollast keine 65 Grad heiß, und mein PC ist nicht grad besonders gekühlt (einer vorne zum reinsaugen, einer hinten auf Höhe der CPU zum rausblasen - CPU passiv(!) gekühlt).

 Hast Du denn mal beim Hersteller ne Anleitung oder so besorgt, wo man vlt. mehr sieht?

 Ansonsten frag auch mal beim Forum von PCGH, die haben ein HTPC-Unterforum.


----------



## svd (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: HTPC-Gehäuse fürs Wohnzimmer mit ATX-Standard*

wenn du statt dem LC14 das LC20 (" http://geizhals.at/a197052.htm... ") nimmst, muss dir optisch natürlich
  erst mal zusagen, könntest du 5 Gehäuselüfter einbauen. Da wär's doch fast unmöglich, Hardware *nicht*
  kühl zu bekommen...    

  Es soll aber, trotz großem Innenraum, nicht so einfach sein, Hardware zu verbauen. 
  So ist etwa das Netzteil "Antec mäßig" plaziert, dh die Netzteilkabel können auch mal quer über die
  Steckkarten gehen.
  Und die Kabel für die Frontanschlüsse, Powerknopf etc. muss evtl. effizienter/anders verlegt werden, als es im
  Auslieferungszustand daherkommt., weil sonst zu kurz.
 Und die HDD LED soll ein Laserpointer sein.

  Naja, nichts, was du mit Geduld und Fingerspitzengefühl nicht hinkriegst... 


 Ach ja, zu den CPU Kühlern... der "Scythe Ninja mini Rev.B) " ( http://geizhals.at/a439640.html ) ist zB für den Einsatz in kleineren Gehäusen vorgesehen. Aber sowas wie der "Shuriken" passt sicher auch noch rein. Musst halt die Bauhöhe beachten.

 Und noch was... auf ein Display wolltest du ja verzichten. Pass beim bestellen auf, dass dein Silverstone kein "M" im Namen hat. Die haben nämlich ein kleines VF Display verbaut.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: HTPC-Gehäuse fürs Wohnzimmer mit ATX-Standard*

Mal nebenbei: könnte man anhand so eines Displays eines HTPC-gehäuses den HTPC als MP3-Player benutzen OHNE monitor usw? also, zeigt das Display genug an? was für ein OS bräuchte es dafür dann?


----------



## Stephan1982 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: HTPC-Gehäuse fürs Wohnzimmer mit ATX-Standard*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast Du denn mal beim Hersteller ne Anleitung oder so besorgt, wo man vlt. mehr sieht?
> 
> Ansonsten frag auch mal beim Forum von PCGH, die haben ein HTPC-Unterforum.


 Danke für den Tipp. Werde bei der PCGH mal reinschauen. War bei Silverstone nur kurz mal auf der Homepage und habe mir mehr Bilder angeschaut (auch vom Innenraum). Nach Anleitungen habe ich bis jetzt nicht gesucht.




svd schrieb:


> wenn du statt dem LC14 das LC20 (" http://geizhals.at/a197052.htm... ") nimmst, muss dir optisch natürlich
> erst mal zusagen, könntest du 5 Gehäuselüfter einbauen. Da wär's doch fast unmöglich, Hardware *nicht*
> kühl zu bekommen...
> 
> ...


 Danke für deine Tipps. Das mit dem Netzteil und dem CPU-Kühler habe ich auch schon gelesen. Muss man wahrscheinlich echt bissl rumtüfteln und vorher gut abmessen. 

 Das ich ein "Gehäuse ohne Display" geschrieben habe war eigentlich nur aus Kostengründen. Falls es ein schickes Gehäuse bis ca. 150€ gibt mit Display wärs natürlich auch ok, obwohl ich jetzt nicht den großen Wert darauf lege.

 Habe eben gehofft, dass sich paar Leute melden von wegen: "Ich habe das XY-Gehäuse. Kühlung ist ok, alle Hardware-Kompnenten gehen rein etc.". Scheint aber wohl doch nicht so verbreitet zu sein. Naja deine Tipps haben aber auf jeden Fall schon mal geholfen


----------



## combatIII (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: HTPC-Gehäuse fürs Wohnzimmer mit ATX-Standard*

Wie wärs mit dem hier ich hab das 7620 also das größere sehr gute Kühleigenschaften und auf jeden Fall das Geld wert!!! http://www.pegasus-hometheater.com/shop/produkte/tiefe/3/pfad/7%2C11%2C16/kategorie/full-size-atx-htpc-gehaeuse/produkt/pt-760-s/?tx_commerce_pi1%5BbasketHashValue%5D=c23d10e6dd&cHash=c200829fa5 

 Hier ist mein koplettes System mit Photos: http://forum.htpc-news.de/showthread.php?t=14862 im Lieferumfang vom Gehäuse ist ne Fernbedienung dabei damit lässt sich die komplette Kiste steuern.


 Gruß Chris


----------



## Stephan1982 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: HTPC-Gehäuse fürs Wohnzimmer mit ATX-Standard*



combatIII schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem hier ich hab das 7620 also das größere sehr gute Kühleigenschaften und auf jeden Fall das Geld wert!!! http://www.pegasus-hometheater.com/shop/produkte/tiefe/3/pfad/7%2C11%2C16/kategorie/full-size-atx-htpc-gehaeuse/produkt/pt-760-s/?tx_commerce_pi1%5BbasketHashValue%5D=c23d10e6dd&cHash=c200829fa5
> 
> Hier ist mein koplettes System mit Photos: http://forum.htpc-news.de/showthread.php?t=14862 im Lieferumfang vom Gehäuse ist ne Fernbedienung dabei damit lässt sich die komplette Kiste steuern.
> 
> ...


 Danke für den Tipp! Auf die Firma Pegasus bin ich bis jetzt nicht aufmerksam geworden. Allerdings ist mir das Gehäuse viiiiieeeel zu teuer. Wollte maximal 150€ ausgeben! Denke, da sind die Gehäuse von Silverstone, die übrigens fast exakt die gleichen Abmessungen haben, ne günstigere Alternative.


----------



## combatIII (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: HTPC-Gehäuse fürs Wohnzimmer mit ATX-Standard*

Solche Gehäuse (Silverstone die bestimmt auch gut sind!!!) sind aber meißt auf HTPC Komponenten ausgelegt denk ich.Also Komponenten die nicht so heiß werden wie einige dann doch eindeutig Gamer Hardware.Das Gehäuse ist komplett Alu (Leergewicht 7 kg) und das Mediabundle (Fernbedienung Display) ist auch nicht zu verachten.Mich hatt es halt überzeugt da klappert nix etc. .Denke der Mehrpreis lohnt sich.

 Hab hier bei Caseking 11 Silverstone HTPC Gehäuse gefunden aber in deiner Preisklasse bezweifel ich das du da ne größere Graka reingebastelt bekommst: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Gehaeusefinder:::29_10437.html?mode=gallery&Hersteller=10&f%5BGeh%C3%A4use-Typ%5D=Desktop&f%5BMaterial%5D=Aluminium&ext=0 das nochmal als Tipp auf dem Weg du musst von vornherein wissen was du mit dem Gehäuse machen willst und was du planst in Zukunft für Hardware einzubauen denn in den meißten Gehäusen ist bei Grakas mit ner länger von ca 24 cm Schluß sowie die CPU Kühler Bauhöhe ist begrenzt was Overclocker zum wahsinn treiben könnte bei mir kann ich n maximal CPU Kühler mit 13 cm reinfunzen.

 So long Chris


----------



## Stephan1982 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: HTPC-Gehäuse fürs Wohnzimmer mit ATX-Standard*



combatIII schrieb:


> Solche Gehäuse (Silverstone die bestimmt auch gut sind!!!) sind aber meißt auf HTPC Komponenten ausgelegt denk ich.Also Komponenten die nicht so heiß werden wie einige dann doch eindeutig Gamer Hardware.Das Gehäuse ist komplett Alu (Leergewicht 7 kg) und das Mediabundle (Fernbedienung Display) ist auch nicht zu verachten.Mich hatt es halt überzeugt da klappert nix etc. .Denke der Mehrpreis lohnt sich.
> 
> Gruß Chris


 Das Gehäuse ist bestimmt den Preis wert, ist aber ne Frage des Budget. 
 Mir ist es eben echt zu teuer. Zudem soll das Teil unterm TV in nem 
 Hifi-Rack stehen, d.h. das Display kann ich von der Couch aus sowieso 
 nicht lesen. Fernbedienung wäre nett, muss aber nicht sein.

 Bezüglich der Kühlung mache ich mir mittlerweile keine gedanken mehr, da ich sogar Shops gefunden habe, die aktuelle Hardware als Fertiglösungen z.B. in Silverstone-Gehäusen (teilweise bis zu 5 Gehäuse-Lüfter integrierbar)  verkaufen. Also muss genügend Kühlleistung möglich sein.  Zudem sind normale Midi-Tower, die es ja schon ewig gibt, von den Abmessungen nicht viel größer. Einziger Unterschied ist, dass sie hochkant stehen.

 Von daher wirds wohl irgendein Silverstone-Gehäuse werden. Gefallen mir bis jetzt auch am besten!


----------



## Stephan1982 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: HTPC-Gehäuse fürs Wohnzimmer mit ATX-Standard*



combatIII schrieb:


> Hab hier bei Caseking 11 Silverstone HTPC Gehäuse gefunden aber in deiner Preisklasse bezweifel ich das du da ne größere Graka reingebastelt bekommst: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Gehaeusefinder:::29_10437.html?mode=gallery&Hersteller=10&f%5BGeh%C3%A4use-Typ%5D=Desktop&f%5BMaterial%5D=Aluminium&ext=0 das nochmal als Tipp auf dem Weg du musst von vornherein wissen was du mit dem Gehäuse machen willst und was du planst in Zukunft für Hardware einzubauen denn in den meißten Gehäusen ist bei Grakas mit ner länger von ca 24 cm Schluß sowie die CPU Kühler Bauhöhe ist begrenzt was Overclocker zum wahsinn treiben könnte bei mir kann ich n maximal CPU Kühler mit 13 cm reinfunzen.
> 
> So long Chris


 Ja bei Caseking war ich auch schon. Bezüglich der Graka müsste man eben vorher wirklich ausmessen und eben mal Silverstone anschreiben wegen den genauen Maßen. Allerdings gibt es sog. "Riser-Karten", sodass man die Graka parallel zum Board einstecken kann, sodass zumindest von der Höhe kein Problem mehr da ist. Das Längenproblem bleibt, leider! 

 Bezüglich CPU-Kühler hat mich ein User weiter oben schon auf Scythe Ninja min etc. aufmerksam gemacht.  

 Zur Not würde ich mir das Gehäuse auch zurecht sägen (also nur interne Komponenten). Bei Silverstone kann man die Käfige für HDD und Laufwerke meistens komplett rausnehmen. Sollten die wirklich irgendwie mit der Graka im Konflikt stehen, dann werde ich es irgendwie hinfriemeln. Habe sowieso vor nur ein HDD und ein DVD-Laufwerk reinzustecken. Soundkarte ist onboard, nimmt also keinen Platz weg.

 Irgendwie wird also gehen, aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## combatIII (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: HTPC-Gehäuse fürs Wohnzimmer mit ATX-Standard*

Hast die Bilder von meinem Gehäuse gesehen?Da wo die beiden Grakas sitzen ist normal auch HDD Käfig.Musste auch viel rumtelefonieren was Maße angeht und der Abstand von der oberen Karte zum Laufwerk ist nur 0,4 cm.   Da hab ich etwas Schiss gehabt beim Einbau   .


----------



## Stephan1982 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: HTPC-Gehäuse fürs Wohnzimmer mit ATX-Standard*



combatIII schrieb:


> Hast die Bilder von meinem Gehäuse gesehen?Da wo die beiden Grakas sitzen ist normal auch HDD Käfig.Musste auch viel rumtelefonieren was Maße angeht und der Abstand von der oberen Karte zum Laufwerk ist nur 0,4 cm.   Da hab ich etwas Schiss gehabt beim Einbau   .


Nein die Bilder habe ich nicht gesehen, da ich mich in dem Forum erst anmelden müsste (was ich noch nicht getan habe). 

 Habe hier aber ein recht gutes Review gefunden, um mir mal anzuschauen wie die Hardware in die Silverstone-Gehäuse reinpassen. http://www.devhardware.com/c/a/Computer-Cases/Silverstone-LC20-Case-Review/4/
 Wenn es mit der Graka knapp wird säge ich echt was von dem Festplattenkäfig ab. Brauche sowieso nicht alle 6 Einschübe, da ich nur ein Platte habe.


----------



## combatIII (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: HTPC-Gehäuse fürs Wohnzimmer mit ATX-Standard*

Meißtens bekommst du in einen Käfig 2 HDD ohne Hitzeprobleme rein in meinen gehen bis zu 3 (anders sieht das bei den Silverstone auch nicht aus) aber ich denke dann wird es zu heiß für die Platten.Was planst du an Software für den PC willst auch BluRay Laufwerk reinbasteln, TV Karte?


----------



## Stephan1982 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: HTPC-Gehäuse fürs Wohnzimmer mit ATX-Standard*



combatIII schrieb:


> Meißtens bekommst du in einen Käfig 2 HDD ohne Hitzeprobleme rein in meinen gehen bis zu 3 (anders sieht das bei den Silverstone auch nicht aus) aber ich denke dann wird es zu heiß für die Platten.Was planst du an Software für den PC willst auch BluRay Laufwerk reinbasteln, TV Karte?


 BluRay ist erstmal nicht angedacht. Tv-Karte auch nicht. Es kommen einfach nur die nötigsten Komponenten rein:
 Mainboard, Graka, CPU + Kühler, 2xRam, 1xFestplatte, 1xDVD-Laufwerk, Netzteil (Soundkarte ist onboard). Fertig!

 Software? Ja normal WinXP wahrscheinlich. Dann "StarDock" drauf um die Games-Verknüpfungen aufm Desktop mit schönen Buttons zu beschmücken. Soll ein reiner Spiele-Pc sein als ne Art "Konsolenersatz".


----------

